# Yamaha v385 receiver not working properly after power outage



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

I've had a Yamaha v385 receiver connected through HDMI ARC to a LG smart TV for more than 2 years now and it has been working fine during that time. We had a power outage for about half an hour earlier in the week (some issue with construction in the neighbourhood), and ever since then, the receiver has not been working properly.
The only input that plays any sound at all is AUDIO1, which is coming from a device connected by an optical cable. Nothing that would be using the HDMI ARC cable appears to be working, including the TV (Netflix or Youtube) or the DVD player connected to the TV.
As far as I can tell, the settings are still set properly on the AVR. ARC is turned on both on the AVR and the TV. I'm at a loss about why there is no sound.
I tried plugging the DVD player directly into the AVR, and it played sound properly, but no picture was sent to the TV. As far as I can tell with my limited knowledge, this all seems to point to a problem with the ARC.
We've had power outages before....could this recent outage have done something that would damage HDMI ARC input but nothing else? Anyone have a story of something similar happening to them (hopefully with a happy outcome?) Are there any tests I could run to try and narrow down the problem? I'm not very savvy when it comes to AV, and I'm out of ideas.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had a similar problem with my cxa5100, which I believe is a HDMI board going out. I have tried reseting it and also leaving it unplugged for a day or two, and sometimes it will work right, and then some time later it will revert to the same problem again. For a while I hooked up as many devices as I could to my tv, and lived with it, and then 1 day it srarted to work properly, so I moved them all back to the Yamaha. The other day I had everything unplugged for 48 hours due to some redecorating and when I plugged itback inmy LG actually saw the Yamaha and labeled itas the Yamaha, but then it started only playing the Audio 1 onthe Yamaha. I would switch it to the correct input and it would switch back to the audio 1 again. I am hoping it holds out until I can buy a new AVP next year.


----------



## kiloosmaladsa (Dec 1, 2021)

I dont think so...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kiloosmaladsa said:


> I dont think so...


What I am trying to say is I think it is the HDMI board...mine has been flakes for a couple of years now. And my friend who is a electronics tech...told me he believes the HDM I board is going out. HDMI is notorious for problems... I wish we could return to cables that did not have all the problems that the copy protection causes.


----------

